# ALS Ice Water Challenge, MartialTalk you are challenged.



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2014)

My wife was challenged by one of the other company store managers.

She challenged me.

MartialTalk, I challenge -you-.

I hereby challenge the staff and membership of MartialTalk.com to take this challenge, to spread the word, and to help not only ALS but other great causes such as Ronald McDonald House.

For information on ALS, or to donate please visit Gifts to The ALS Association - The ALS Association

For information on the Ronald McDonald Houses or to donate please visit Ronald McDonald House Charities

Individually, it's pocket change.  Together, we can change the world.

Thank you.

[video=youtube_share;rb9-nxREuk4]http://youtu.be/rb9-nxREuk4 [/video]


----------



## granfire (Aug 21, 2014)

So I pay somebody so I can dump cold water over my head?

Hmm...

I take the Giraffe challenge...


----------



## Carol (Aug 21, 2014)

Challenge declined, my friend.    In addition to working a full time corporate job that involves being on call 24x7, I also volunteer 100 hours/month on the books as a search and rescue medic on one of the most hiked mountains in the world.  I've aided over 50 patients and performed over a dozen evacuations this summer alone.  I _know _I'm making a difference.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2014)

granfire said:


> So I pay somebody so I can dump cold water over my head?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> I take the Giraffe challenge...



Ice Bucket Challenge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

President Obama also declined but sent a check for $100.
President Bush wrote a check and had his wife dump a bucket on him as well, before he challenged President Clinton.

Bill Gates, Robert Downey Jr, and hundreds of 'names' have participated, so far raising $40M for the charity, up from $1.8M in the same time frame last year.  Some people like Vin Diesel, have added additional stipulations, all with the goal of helping others.  Charlie Sheen (yeah, crazy Charlie) dumped a bucket of money on his head instead, then donated $10k because as he said "Ice melts, Money Helps".






I added a donation to Ronald McDonald House of WNY.   MartialTalk and KenpoTalk have long supported Prof. Bob White's efforts as well. Bob White Invitational


If people don't want to participate, that's their business. But anyone who does, thanks and have fun.
















Now that's a bucket!


----------



## granfire (Aug 21, 2014)

Fundraising in the age of social media...
I didn't mean to sound B!tchy. 
But I don't have a lot of use for such foolishness. 
On many levels. Why on God's Green Earth does a football coach need to take the challenge? They should be used to getting ice dumped over them, even when it's frigid outside! Just write the check.

Happy to hear that this nonsense has a greater good.

Like Carol - but on a much smaller scale - I keep my charity closer to home, and since I don't have $$ to spend, I make time for my scouts. 

And last but not least...I try to avoid cold water where ever possible. 
And if I used warm water, it wouldn't be a challenge...well, not that part anyhow. :wink2:

I apologize for being crochedy. I am about to pop a couple more Aleves and take a hot shower...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 21, 2014)

I spend as much time under water as possible, but I prefer to do my diving in WARM water. 
Like Carol, I do a fair bit of community service already, but I will make a donation in lieu of


----------



## donald1 (Aug 21, 2014)

don't know about the bucket challenge but is making donations okay?   

I've done that several times usually anywhere from $3 to $5. Dollars a few cases $10 (extremely rate)  and once $20... Actually that last one probably might not count it went to a church not a fundraiser......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2014)

Depending on the terms issued, sometimes its a 'donate' or 'dunk', other times it's both, and sometimes there's extra mixed in.

If you donate to any charities, thats good.  If you want to pour ice or water or pennies or beer on your head, go for it.  Tag a few others, pass it along and have some fun.



Neither my wife or I are fans of the cold, but I try never to ask others to do anything I'm not willing to do myself.


----------



## Buka (Aug 22, 2014)

I accept the challenge, sir. And will pass it on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll accept the challenge also and will complete it sometime this week while I am at camp or in Conway NH visiting another instructor
--------------------------------------
Btw   great to see both you and Susan took the challange


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2014)

I couldn't see the ice. Do it again--with a close-up on the thermometer first.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2014)

arnisador said:


> I couldn't see the ice. Do it again--with a close-up on the thermometer first.



I can do that.

Soon as you post your own IBC and make a donation. 

I'll even mix salt into mine and give it a good stir to make it extra frosty.


----------



## Carol (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, someone else just challenged me so...........  

I think I'm gonna do it.  I'm gonna be a bit creative, need about a week or so


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 23, 2014)

Is it just me, or is this just an "acceptable" version of bullying?


----------



## granfire (Aug 23, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> Is it just me, or is this just an "acceptable" version of bullying?



I wouldn't go so far....

But it certainly gave me an idea....
Setting up a booth at a football game, take the challenge here, pay up, we dump the bucket over you....
:lfao:


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 23, 2014)

i've heard a lot about the ice bucket challenge and think it's fantastic that so much has been raised 

i help with a disability group - some are people like me that are deaf (i was born deaf), some people are blind, some use a chair, some have cerebal palsy, some are elderly and need help getting about or errands running for them  --- if by what i do i'm helping someone else out then that makes me really happy 

i don't live for me - i live for those that are not as fortunate as me - i get a lot out helping people so whether it's pulling weeds up out of someone's garden or helping them to navigate the sidewalk it makes me happy to feel that i've been of some use to those people


----------



## Buka (Aug 27, 2014)

Ice - check.
Water - check
Camera - check
Donation to ALS - by check
Challenge passed on - check


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 27, 2014)

punisher73 said:


> Is it just me, or is this just an "acceptable" version of bullying?



Not really if it is voluntary. At least mine was.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 27, 2014)

Would have posted the vid, but due to the fact several choice swear words escaped, thought I would echo Buka and post the images. Had to PrtScr through Paint, so the quality may be lacking.

View attachment $Timo 1.jpgView attachment $Timo 2.jpg

The second one would be me getting famous in India lol.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2014)

Other MT members who took the challenge

Dan Anderson - [video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203398691740678&amp;set=vb.1013478836&amp;ty  pe=3[/video]

Tim Hartman - 





Share your videos folks.


----------



## Buka (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank God we can always count on Master Ken.


----------

